# europa show of champions 202 class pics with our own supercell



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

more


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

When was this show? No 3`s upper body and James`s legs would a nice combination.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Correa has it IMO.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

here is the 202 competitors list, ive not posted the open class pics up as i feel no one would be intersested in them, as there are no other brits in the show as far as iam aware


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

WRT said:


> Correa has it IMO.


 by a mile he is dry as fuk


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

some open class pics


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats hell of a class, i think James looks awsome he holds his own well i think :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> i put him 4th there,
> 
> needs more upper back trap thickness..
> 
> ...


Agree he'll take 4th by the looks of it. Fantastic condition, more so than roc shabbaz, but roc has him on size. Great debut though!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

james looks in great condition but lacks the size of the other top 3

great conditioning, better than the open class IMO


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Correa is in a class of his own. I have a funny feeling he'll be unbeatable this year.

Sure the other two have JL on size but he has them on condition. It'll be close for sure on the scores.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pics from RX Muscle and Dan Ray


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice one James, fantastic condition!


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

supercell said:


> Pics from RX Muscle and Dan Ray


 great shots from dave's site the mm is very powerfull and impresive james......


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice one James .. the 4th picture .. BEST SHOT IMO

well done


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

i think those 4 pics that James posted do him more justice than the others as I think he was mid pose in a few


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

WRT said:


> Correa has it IMO.


x2 he looks incredible. His upper body separation and definition is quality.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow Correa looks incredible!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Hopefully James can nick 3rd. Top 2 are Correa and Jose for sure.

Jose needs to be a bit drier, when he drys out he could take Correa as he has such a lot of size. Correa is spot on condition wise.

James look fantastic - his condition is great. Mid back and chest are too areas he loses out size wise, but based on condition he can hang with the best of them.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

James looks real good hope he does well!!! We need more brits battling it out..


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

correa fecking hell he looks awesome- certainly one of my favourites- james looks good and a good debut i reckon 4th to be fair and that is a good achievement


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

id have put james 2nd it shouldnt just be about size, think james has a more desirable physique in those pics.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> i put him 4th there,
> 
> needs more upper back trap thickness..
> 
> ...


eh:confused1: you looking at the same pics? distended bellies i dont see any there:confused1:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

weeman said:


> eh:confused1: you looking at the same pics? distended bellies i dont see any there:confused1:


i think dutch is on about the lack of em m8 just the way it reads


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

could be wrong though lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

just reread,lol sorry dutch,i havent woken up properly yet clearly :lol:


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

their triceps are awsome, well done james it can only get better, great pro debut.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Look awesome James!!!

What kind of height are most of these 202lb guys? Boggles my mind that they are only weighing 202lb!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

I think Jose is 5'9ish


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> i think those 4 pics that James posted do him more justice than the others as I think he was mid pose in a few


 i 100% agree


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I love this shot from MD.

Thanks to everyone for all their comments. Considering I am giving away 15-18lbs to most of these guys I am delighted. Now its time to work putting some thickness on my chest, back and hamstrings, more quad sweep etc whilst maintaining my waistline.......EASY STUFF LOL!!!! :whistling:

Its been a blast and in around 4 hours its time to do it all again and I cant wait. Bob Chic commented on the UK support, the 5 other guys that came with me were the loudest of the night.

What also made my day were the comments on the play by play from 2 of my idols, Shawn Ray and George Farrah.

Its been a great week with highs and real lows too. But hey, that's bodybuilding and all that cardio, low carbs etc was worth it just to stand on stage and be counted as a credible 202 competitor.

Neil has been phoning and I.M me on his Blackberry constantly giving me my meals and what I need to do. He has been incredible and the poor guy didn't get to sleep until 3am as he was buzzing!!!

I'll report back after the finals as now I have to eat steak, chips, coke, chocolate brownies and ice cream.....It's a fcukin hard life being a BBer!!!!!

J


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Dig said:


> Look awesome James!!!
> 
> What kind of height are most of these 202lb guys? Boggles my mind that they are only weighing 202lb!!


That's coz most BBrs stage weights are hugely inflated by the mags etc. Most Olympia guys will only be 20-40lbs heavier than this.


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

Shaun ray said that even if edaurdo correa had competeted in the open class he would have been battling it out in the top 3!! Deff the 202 winner. The real battle is who is gunna fall in 2nd,3rd and 4th. Personally i agree with most people's opinion in that roc and jose have a little bit more size on james but james's condition is superior so rly its what the judges want on the day. Realistically 3rd would be great for james as it would grab him the olympia qaulification but i think he could grab a surprising 2nd place. Jose's condition is off and he's holding water in lower back and abdomen.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> credit here, a man who knows where he needs to be... 15-18lbs ?
> 
> wer some up around 202 then james?


i think eduardo had to drop from 210 on tuesay according to interview


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Very well done Supercell,looking brilliant.


----------



## The great white (Jul 14, 2008)

Our James did us proud and came in fourth!! :thumbup1:

Eduardo was perhaps unsurprisingly first after bringing in his trademark conditioning

Hidegada Yamagishi took the overall and ltbh looked pretty awesome!!!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

A great start to a pro career. Well done James! :thumb:


----------



## montazuma (Apr 12, 2009)

well done James.

I bet your family are so proud of you bro.

M


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

well done mate you looked awesome really looked like you belonged up there, once you pack on that extra size, its going to be crazy!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

excellent result James!!!


----------



## s.watz (Sep 4, 2007)

Well done James, great pro-debut result there fella. :thumbup1:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that james could have taken either 3rd or 4th.

When it comes to the pro ranks, they seem to be slightly different to the amateur ranks the way it is judged.

In the amateur ranks so much emphasis is placed on condition over size and shape in my opinion, because there are far less amateurs who reach awesome condition. Whereas in the pro ranks, such as these pictures everyone is in good condition. So it is more about size and shape. Less about who is slightly dryer. Then you take a look at eduardo who has best condition by far and also best combo of size and shape. Even if eduardo was slightly softer, he wouldve still won, because his genetic shape and size combination is what wins shows...the way hes filled out his frame combined with the aesthetics imo puts him top of the 4 even if he didnt bring his trademark amazing condition. The fact that the condition was there, just nails it though.

I think that james gets 3rd from the front, he beats roc in the front poses and in the side poses holds his own as well. But unfortunately his back lacks the density and overall lat width to compare from the rear.

A bit of a choice between 3rd and 4th, with eduardo first and jose raymond (i think it is) in 2nd.

Either way, nice to see that james is up there amongst the top tier 202 class guys. Roc is an npc class winner who is amongst the top 10 in the 202 class in the world, i actually prefere james' pysique to roc's and i think that if james can work on his back thickness and width and bring in the same package then he would beat roc, also give jose a hard time as james brought great condition as well and has a more pleasing shape than jose raymond does. Just some constructive criticism.

Eduardo couldve done the open instead of the 202 class, he has such a quality physique, good and well filled out frame with some lovely symmetry and aesthetics, id like to see him up against hidetada etc because i actually think eduardo has a better physique. Wouldve won more prize money than in the 202's.

I think its quite funny actually, im used to analysing pictures of amateurs and would not normally pick out james' weakpoints as he wouldnt really have any compared with the other amateurs on british scene. Yet when you see our 2008 british champion on stage against eduardo correa and a few other top 202's you can then start to see the areas which need slightly more work.

Anyway, james held his own up there, looks great, a combination of great condition, nice size and a nicer aesthetic shape than jose or roc as well, just the back thickness and width that let him down in the rear poses...nothing that cant be worked on though in the off season!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thankyou Adam, I appreciate you taking the time to write your thoughts down and as always I agree with you 100%!! :thumb:

Thankyou all so much for your kind as well as constructive words. We are all in this sport to improve and improve our placings, so I think it is vital that people air their thoughts. I know my weaknesses and they were highlighted well at the weekend. As I always say, people look great on their own or in the gym on their own but stick them next to World class physiques and their weaknesses become apparant!!

I am still learning, like all of us and what Neil and I did this time worked really well on a physique which 3 weeks ago was 2 weeks behind. I know that with a straight forward prep you will be seeing a highly polished, rounder and bigger Llewellin on stage and we are both confident of bringing that in July at the Conneticut 202.

I am absolutely over the moon with my placing. Of course my ultimate goal was to get top 3 but my first goal was top 10. My second goal was top 6, so I have hit that already!!

I had a video shoot yesterday with Jose Raymond, who has very kindly given me the opportunity to stay with him for the week leading up to it as he is only a short car ride away.

We are currently stranded in Orlando but Thompson have been incredible and put us all up free of charge at a 5 star resort and spa which is all inclusive. We have a wonderful suite with 2 beds, 2 bathrooms, kitchen, lounge, dining room and sunken jacuzzi in our huge bedroom suite!!!! Its just a decision of which of the 3 plasma screens to watch!!

I remember saying that it would be lovely to spend some time here after the show and thanks to the volcano I am, so big shout out to the Iceland posse, you done me proud. It looks like we will be here for the next 4-5 days and a huge bonus is that for the next few days the Theme Parks are all free to stranded Brits......,.GAME ON!!!!

My rebound is going very well indeed. I went mad show night and yesterday morning at the buffet but since then I have eaten sensible foods every 2.5 hours. My weight is up by 17lbs from my depleted weight and I gained over half a stone yesterday alone. I am now 14st2lbs with shreaded glutes and obliques still right in. I am suffering absolutely NO bloating this time, probably due to how we did things differently in the loading phase. My plan is to stick around 14st now until we start my prep for the next show 6-8 weeks out.

I have just got in from doing my 30 mins cardio at the very nice gym in the complex here and have just had my oats and pro peptide before we go down for the Breakfast buffet at 9am.

I am off to Golds later to train back and chest and make the most of all this newly found energy!!!

Thanks again to everyone for all your support, its hard competing abroad but I have been really fortunate to have 5 of my friends out here with me and my wife Nic too who has been tremendous and tanned me up both days! I also want to Thanks Kery Kayes and everyone at CNP, they have all been a tremendous support and will continue to be in the subsequent shows and my off season.

If I dont see you at the London and SE show, I'll see you all at the Expo where I will be working and IN SHAPE (so photos are cool):laugh:

God bless

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> credit here, a man who knows where he needs to be... 15-18lbs ?
> 
> wer some up around 202 then james?


Eduardo on finals day came in at around 208lbs!!!!! And drier and harder than the day before!! FREAK!!!!

J


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

You have it great!

Enjoy the time you have there...not that you'll have trouble with that I'm sure :thumb:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

James, you looked and did phenominally well - you were the talk of the South Coast show yesterday mate! First pro show coming 4th to those names, no wonder you're over the moon, and deserved too.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

well done mate... A truley excellent result! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing result James, looked fantastic up there and with the improvements you are hoping for will look incredible. Credit where its due, love following your threads and progress. Keep it up!!!!!!!!!


----------

